# Chicken Liver rig



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

How do you guys set up your rig when you are fishing chicken liver? I usually tie a snelled circle hook about a foot above a 3/4 oz sinker and just tight line it on the bottom. Last time out though i kept getting quick hits and then nothing. I dont know if they felt the weight or what but they didnt want any part of it. I was wondering if there was a way to rig the liver with a slip sinker and keep it from laying on the bottom?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

A small float between the bait and sinker would be the only way to keep the bait off the bottom. However, bites like that usually indicate to me very small channel cats. If so, the only way to catch them is to try a smaller hook and smaller bait.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Your rig will work, sounds like you were having small cats or turtles hit your bait.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI: I'd say Jack's right, becasue he *IS* the master of cathing *SMALL * cats.  And Jack dont reply w/ the post of your 50#, that doesnt count anymore. You cna only brag about fish caught w/in the last 3 years. Thats a new rule I made up!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Funny you say that about the turtles. I did catch the wierdest looking turtle I have ever seen that night. It was real flat, and had a pointed nose which appeared to have some kind of suction cup on it. It looked like it used the nose to root around and find food.

Thanks for the help, but I also have another question. If you are getting those types of quick, short hits should you change spots? I have heard that if you are picking up small cats you won't get into any with any size. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I would change spots or change baits.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

kernal, what you caught was probably the eastern spiney or the midland smooth. I have a midland in my aquarium at home. we call them softshell turtles. The midlands are more prevailent in southern ohio and the Scioto watershed. You can tell the difference by the edge of the shell. Spiney or not.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Kernal that was a soft shell turtle. I'm with Magis on the changes. Most of my livers I cure and it makes it harder for them to take but if smaller cats are doing it same results.


----------



## Hell's bells (Aug 6, 2005)

I use an egg or bullet sinker, any swivel then a treble hook. Chicken Liver stays on better but another thought is to cut up small piece of pantyhose either wrap the bait in it like an eight ball then place it on a hook or make a very small bag and cover the the chicken liver on the hook and tie the the bag on the line just about the hook. This seems to help with those damn short strikers (peckers or bait stealers that basically suck your bait off). Remember hooking pantyhose makes the chicken liver extremely hookable just as long as it the pantyhose is tied tightly. The blood and oil will seep through the pantyhose.


----------

